# Vet license plate?



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

I got a question for those of you with vet plates. The RMV only gave me 1 sticker with the branch insignia for the back plate, and nothing for the front plate. The lady at the RMV said thats how it's done. I know I've seen every other person with the stickers on both plates. It should be front and back, right?


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

That's what I thought. The front looks dumb with all the empty space on one side of the plate.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

she must be a democrat.......................


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

USMCTrooper said:


> she must be a democrat.......................


She voted for Deval TWICE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ath817 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm not a Mass resident, but in my state (MT) we use a sticker on the rear plate only.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

ath817 said:


> I'm not a Mass resident, but in my state (MT) we use a sticker on the rear plate only.


sorry.. can't resist.. can't.. help myself... Who gives a fuck??

damn.. sorry...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I got my vet plates then after waiting some time (like they wanted me too) I requested the branch decals, they sent me two additional plates (same number) with two branch decals.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

sorry off topic, but i can't wait until the CM plates come out, Certified Masshole


----------

